# Buyer Beware Ebay and DVR



## nurse47557 (Jul 3, 2003)

I bought a dish 522 from a pawn shop in Ill who SAID it was not stolen and was clear WELL it is not stolen but dish will not authorize it because they say you cant buy 522's you have to lease them or whatever I am getting my money back from the pawn shop if Dish won't authorize BUT they are being real +++++ holes if you know what I mean and I have been a customer for years this is just a Beware of Ebay and Dish Network Equipment post :eek2:


----------



## bobr (Mar 23, 2002)

Send an email to [email protected] to get it activated.


----------



## nurse47557 (Jul 3, 2003)

e-mail was sent to ceo I hope it helps Thanks  alot


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

If it is a lease unit you are out of luck, since its considered stolen, and the pawn shop sold hot merchandise and owes you a complete refund.

If you lease a vehicle and at the end of the lease leave it on a street corner is it not stolen?


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Indeed -- there are only a limit number of 522s out there "in the wild" that are really non-lease units. Dish WILL activate those ones. To be honest, the chances that you found one in a pawn shop are almost nil. What you have is almost guaranteed to be a unit that was under a lease and, technically, belongs to Dish.

Email the Receiver ID to the CEO email, as suggested, and see what they say. I'll bet that it is NOT clean-and-clear...

On a side note, I did a random sampling of 8 522s on EBay a week and a half ago. Of those 8, only ONE was actually clean-and-clear. The rest were either leased units that shouldn't be sold or had balances well beyond the price of the unit...

- John...


----------



## nurse47557 (Jul 3, 2003)

Dish network has already told me there is nothing owed they just wanted to know where I got it from and who they got it from and I gave them that info


----------



## Evil Capserian (Jul 28, 2003)

Are you sure you did the right thing by giving dish that info of the place you bought it? I would be too scared to do that. You never know now a days, the guy you bought it from may come after you, and right when you least expect it, he may end up doing something to you. I would of just kept my mouth shut and accepted the loss. Life is more important than this.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

As long as the guy you got it off of dont have your name, address, personal info, etc.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Evil Capserian said:


> Are you sure you did the right thing by giving dish that info of the place you bought it? I would be too scared to do that. You never know now a days, the guy you bought it from may come after you, and right when you least expect it, he may end up doing something to you. I would of just kept my mouth shut and accepted the loss. Life is more important than this.


DISH Notwerk has the R00 and S00 numbers tied to the dealers account so they know who originally bought it they also have the numbers tied to the customer that pawned it so the information is already available to DISH.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

ahh pawn shops arent going to hire a hit man over a crummy couple hunderd bucks. They are legit businesses just tring to make a buck. My dad used to work for a jewlery store & pawn shop. Hot merchendise is a cost of doing business. they owe a complete refund. pawn shop wouldnt buy any more of these...


----------



## buckyp (Dec 17, 2003)

I bid on a 522 on ebay and was out bid. I got an e-mail from someone offering to sell me one cheaper. I asked him for the numbers. He said he would, then e-mailed me back and said "Oh, I didn't know it was leased. I have to give it back to Dish".

Make sure you know what you are buying.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Evil Capserian said:


> Are you sure you did the right thing by giving dish that info of the place you bought it? I would be too scared to do that. You never know now a days, the guy you bought it from may come after you, and right when you least expect it, he may end up doing something to you. I would of just kept my mouth shut and accepted the loss. Life is more important than this.


Wow.:eek2:


----------



## Swampthing (Apr 24, 2002)

Evil Capserian said:


> Are you sure you did the right thing by giving dish that info of the place you bought it? I would be too scared to do that. You never know now a days, the guy you bought it from may come after you, and right when you least expect it, he may end up doing something to you. I would of just kept my mouth shut and accepted the loss. Life is more important than this.


Life is too short to spend all your time running and ducking like a scared chicken. Bravo to him for giving that info!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Sounds like a lesson with a price for a pawn shop to learn.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Swampthing said:


> Life is too short to spend all your time running and ducking like a scared chicken. Bravo to him for giving that info!


What crap! 

Stand up for justice and your rights or you shall have neither. Being in fear is not living, but only breathing. - Simon


----------



## Evil Capserian (Jul 28, 2003)

You never know about the hitman pawn shop folks. They will come after you even for 3 dollars. :lol:


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Again....Wow.


----------



## nurse47557 (Jul 3, 2003)

Thanks for the info to send e-mail to ceo of dish it was turned on today and they are charging me the extra fee every month that is fine....The main reason they did this was because I was HONEST with them and upfront


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Glad to hear that you got the receiver turned on. Maybe since they are now allowing existing customers to lease the receiver that they will let them be activated as long as the customers understands that the hardware belongs to Dish Network and must be returned when you go to shut it off.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> ahh pawn shops arent going to hire a hit man over a crummy couple hunderd bucks.


Bob,

Maybe when your Dad was in the business that was the case but I can tell you that in this day and age it is no longer true. The last time I was on jury duty we had two cases where people had tried to have someone killed over less than three hundred dollars (in one case it was less than a hundred). And as for pawn shops being an "honest business" that is no longer the case either. There are MANY cases where "hot" items make it to pawn shops.

When it comes to buying from a pawn shop (especially newer electronics equipment like satellite DVRs) you are taking a BIG chance and are much better off getting one through a legitimate source.


----------



## Swampthing (Apr 24, 2002)

SimpleSimon said:


> What crap!
> 
> Stand up for justice and your rights or you shall have neither. Being in fear is not living, but only breathing. - Simon


Um... Can you read? I applauded his actions.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Swampthing said:


> Um... Can you read? I applauded his actions.


 Sorry guy - I meant to quote the same guy you did. You & I are on the same page.


----------

